# How to delete old e-mail addresses?



## subrosa (Aug 30, 2006)

When I type in the name of the person I wish to send an e-mail several old addresses appear. I can't find a way to delete all but the current address. I've tried deleting the entire card from the address book but all the addresses keep appearing just the same. I know I can move down and select the correct address but sometimes I forget which address to use and have to search for old e-mails to find it. Mail Help doesn't help.

Thanks for any help you can give me.

Mac OS X
Version 10.3.9
1.8 GHz Power PC G5
1 GB DDR SDRAM


----------



## Moscool (Jun 8, 2003)

If you click on the address a pull down menu appears. One of the options is 'remove from previous recipients list'. This will solve your problem.


----------



## teeterboy3 (May 22, 2005)

In Mail:
"Window" menu > "Previous Recipients" 
This opens a list of all your previous recipients. Ever. Some are in your address book; some are not. Mail keeps records of all addresses thinking that some day later when you regretted not copying it to your address book you may want it. You can go there and find Aunt Thelma's email that you never bothered adding to your address book. And they are just as easy to manage / purge / reclaim here. Just select one or all of them and hit "remove from list". And if you remove all, not to worry, it doesn't remove them from your address book.


----------



## subrosa (Aug 30, 2006)

Moscool and teeterboy3 - Thank you very much. It worked! ehMac is a great resource for old beginners like me.


----------



## Moscool (Jun 8, 2003)

Welcome subrosa. This is a place of both friendship and technical insight (at east in others!  )


----------

